# MKIV PCV Valve Replacement



## sweber011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mine has to be replaced but I haven't really seen a DIY covering it. How simple is it? Haven't really looked into how to do it other than doing my searching on google.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Some of them have it under the oil cap (between the oil cap and valvecover), those just unscrew. 

Others (later ones) have it built into the valvecover. 

What engine code do you have?


----------



## sweber011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Anony00GT said:


> Some of them have it under the oil cap (between the oil cap and valvecover), those just unscrew.
> 
> Others (later ones) have it built into the valvecover.
> 
> What engine code do you have?


 AEG -- 2000 Jetta


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It's under the oil cap. Remove cap, disconnect hose, and unscrew it. 

Part number 06A 103 465


----------



## sweber011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Anony00GT said:


> It's under the oil cap. Remove cap, disconnect hose, and unscrew it.
> 
> Part number 06A 103 465


 Ah simple as that. I appreciate it man :thumbup:


----------



## erose54 (Apr 21, 2013)

where would the 1999 ABA PCV valve be located?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Right on top of the valvecover. It's got 2 hoses connected to it.


----------



## sweber011 (Aug 19, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Will a faulty PCV cause a vacuum leak? I'm certain I have one and I'm trying to track it down. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It could cause a lean code. Why are you certain you've got a vacuum leak?


----------



## sweber011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Anony00GT said:


> It could cause a lean code. Why are you certain you've got a vacuum leak?


 Dimming headlights whenever I use any form of power (windows, radio, a/c, etc.), stumbling/jerking at low RPM in any gear when I give it more than just a little gas. Also, not sure if related, I hear my SAI pump go off quite often. From what I've read, all are symptoms of a vacuum leak, yet I have no CEL. I know my PCV is faulty because of the yellow gunk as well as oil on the engine cover. Could they be related?


----------



## sweber011 (Aug 19, 2011)

*FV-QR*

up


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Electrical stuff has no connection to a vacuum leak. 

Hook up a scan tool and read fault codes (CEL or not), and get fuel trim info.


----------



## sweber011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Anony00GT said:


> Electrical stuff has no connection to a vacuum leak.
> 
> Hook up a scan tool and read fault codes (CEL or not), and get fuel trim info.


Can I get the fuel trim info with a regular OBII scanner or do I need a VAG-COM? Also is the stumbling indicative of a vacuum leak?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Generic OBDII scanners (not cheap code readers) can pull fuel trim data, but Vag-Com is always the better way to go, as it's more capable by far.

Stumbling could be indicative of any one of many things. Need to start by pulling fault codes and looking at fuel trims to decide where to look.


----------

